# Add on miter saw laser



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is interesting for anyone whose saw doesn`t have a laser guide and wants one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Durable-Br...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985 It takes the place of the outer flange washer and comes on automatically when the blade starts spinning. Admittedly that doesn`t allow you to line up something before you start the saw but it will show where you`re going to cut so it might be more of a go-no go type device.

I love my Milwaukee 12 inch SCMS but it didn`t come with a laser guide (It does have a very good work light instead.) Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of these?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmmm, looks like a clever idea. I would guess it shows the left side of the kerf. I've always liked the idea of laser alignment. Though, I added a sacrificial fence to my SCMS and the kerf in it perfectly aligns with the left and right sides of the cut. Costs me 3/4" cut width but worth it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Phil, does your fence have angled cuts as well?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> Phil, does your fence have angled cuts as well?


Yes but I don't use it for those. Prefer a miter sled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

my Bosch came w/ them...
never used them..


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

My Bosch does not have one, so I bought one and use it for cuts that only need to be within a 16th or so close. It works pretty well, but sometimes it doesn't turn on, so I need to restart the saw. The real problem is that the saw needs to be running for it to work. Not so safe to run it just for alignment. But so far, I have most of my fingers! All in all, I'm glad it is on the saw. Sure wish it came standard!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

So can you set it, or does just aim where it aims? I have a dual laser on my Festool , but I don’t have a laser on my 12” Dewalt , which I wish it did sometimes


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My 12" has laser line...I actually don't like it as it only comes on when I start the saw. Generally, I bring the blade down, line it up over where I want to cut and then turn it on. I might be odd man out but it's what I got used to with my 10" and RAS that I've had forever... I will admit that it takes a bit longer on bevel cuts. Besides, I'd rather not move the wood with one hand...ya never know...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I don’t know if it was the same brand but I bought one about 5 years ago to add to my DeWalt chop saw. It was not compatible, fortunately the seller took it back for a full refund. Just a word of caution, check for compatibility!


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

My Bosch did not come with a laser, and I don't like the ones that come on at blade start. I saw this YouTube a while back 



 for an add on LED. I tried it, and it works great! It creates a shadow that is the exact cut line on your work piece. The light was very inexpensive.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That was interesting Bob. Do you know a source for that light?

Rick I think it`s just meant to shine straight down along the edge of the blade.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Similar to the approach recommended by Phil, I use a zero clearance fence as well as on the table. Makes alignment easy, accurate and cuts down on tear out.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That was interesting Bob. Do you know a source for that light?
> 
> Rick I think it`s just meant to shine straight down along the edge of the blade.


This is the light I used. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ACIFPYA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought a Irwin for my Dewalt saw years ago. I use it for cutoffs. It is accurate once you get used to using it. It is only good for left side cuts. I have seen lasers on both sides of blade for left or right cuts. I position the wood, turn on blade to get laser on and then make minor adjustments of mark on wood to laser and then make cut. If I am making several cuts the same I add a stop block so each cut is repetitive.

Frank


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bob Adams said:


> My Bosch did not come with a laser, and I don't like the ones that come on at blade start. I saw this YouTube a while back https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHM8K-JS-Wk for an add on LED. I tried it, and it works great! It creates a shadow that is the exact cut line on your work piece. The light was very inexpensive.


I LIKE this, Bob. thanks.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

that is a cool idea that could work on my RAS thanks


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Yes but I don't use it for those. Prefer a miter sled.


Same here. I don't use the mitre saw for angle cuts, I prefer the TS. I have a zero clearance fence and bed and not moving the saw for angles allowed me to enclose it in a box with dust collection. This got rid of the last source of sawdust in my shop.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

MYB said:


> Same here. I don't use the mitre saw for angle cuts, I prefer the TS. I have a zero clearance fence and bed and not moving the saw for angles allowed me to enclose it in a box with dust collection. This got rid of the last source of sawdust in my shop.


I have mine boxed in and have dust collection, but I'm still getting some airborne dust. I'd like to see a picture of your setup. thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Bob. I'm not sure that will fit on my Milwaukee as it doesn't have much clearance between the blade guard and the top guard casting but even if it doesn't I can use it in a couple of other places. If it won't fit then the zero clearance fence is the next best choice I think.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Thanks Bob. I'm not sure that will fit on my Milwaukee as it doesn't have much clearance between the blade guard and the top guard casting but even if it doesn't I can use it in a couple of other places. If it won't fit then the zero clearance fence is the next best choice I think.


it should fit if you remove the arbor cover plate...
I have a Milwaukee slider...
you want the laser for it if I can find it???... new and very old bluish green laser...
this your saw... (sorry about the poor cropping)
.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Zero clearance fence and dust collection on my DeWalt. Since the saw is no longer used for angle cuts the shield could be closed up a bit and perhaps become more effective. The collector hose is connected to a 4” run to the main DC. The notch at the top of the fence enhanced the dust collection as well. 
Originally the system was connected to a shallow vent at the bottom of the cage but that was not terribly effective. Connecting the DC directly to the saw provides better collection.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> I have mine boxed in and have dust collection, but I'm still getting some airborne dust. I'd like to see a picture of your setup. thanks.


I did post some photos of this in an old thread responding to sreilly. I think you will see it here https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/136947-dust-collection-miter-saw-station.html


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

The link says may not ship to Canada ! I have the first model of 12'' DeWalt that was on the market and I enjoy using it. I have looked at these laser add-ons and wondered if they are worth the money, I feel secure when I lower the handle to line up the cut and I know exactly where it will be, would the laser offer me the same security ?
At $36.59 US with the exchange and shipping I'm not sure this is the best deal, I have seen them at the big orange for a similar price in Canuck bucks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan I only posted that one because it's where I found it while I was looking at saw blades. I hadn't seen one at the big orange here. Maybe they'd let you put one on a saw and try it I got my Milwaukee 12" at the big orange and it doesn't have one.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

*laser sight = not great*

I do. My Ridgid saw came with one of these, but it suffers from a major problem: It's not angled toward the blade at all. Given that the diameter of the blade on a given saw is known, the laser should be angled to hit the workpiece at a reasonable distance from the blade; I'd say an inch.

But this one wasn't. It was totally parallel to the blade, and offset by significantly more than the kerf. Therefore it's hardly better than eyeballing the actual cut location.

Its one legitimate use is checking the squareness of the blade to the workpiece, at least in the X & Y planes.


----------



## mdimen (Jul 25, 2011)

Look up Oshlun Laser Guides on the 'net. (Forum won't let me post a URL) I use this on my 1962 DeWalt RAS. Just line the mark up with the laser and cut. Shines only on left side of the blade, but it works perfectly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My 12" Bosch glide saw has a double laser and is separately switched and is accurate.


----------



## Frank Kerman (Feb 2, 2020)

*Miter saw*

Looking great idea! I already saw this miter saw laser on http://toolsbros.com.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I added one to an older miter saw I owned, and it worked well. A laser was included when I purchased my new saw, so I didn't need to add it my new one. I think it's a great addition to an older model saw.


----------

